# Sportsmen & -women of the year 2007!!



## nlkenpo (Jan 21, 2008)

Saturday, January 19th, three students of Katsudo Kenpo were nominated for sportsman and -woman of the year 2007 of our city of Nieuwegein In the Netherlands. This nomination was granted for their excellent performance during the year and for promoting the city in doing so.

One of our guys, Etienne Bolhuis subsequently even won the titel of Youth sportsman of the year 2007!!

In the clip below you can hear a radio interview that was broadcasted today with Etienne about his title. It's in Dutch so most of you won't be able to understand, that's why I have put a slideshow in the clip showing some pictures of the event.

We're very proud of them, which is why I'd like to congratulate and thank them publicly for doing a great job, and I hope they'll be doing that for many years to come.





 
Thanks for watching (and listening to our beautiful language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ),

Marcel


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice and congratulations to both. :asian:


----------

